# Percutaneous Fixation, Tibial Plateau Fracture



## Sara82 (May 25, 2011)

My Dr did a Percutaneous Fixation of the Medial Tibial Plateau Fracture. I do not see a code for this type of procedure anywhere - The closest thing Ive found is 27535, but is for an open procedure. I was wondering if anyone has come across this type of situation before and/or if they had any advice on how this would be coded. Confused on what code I should use! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dadhich.girish (May 25, 2011)

Please check 27532.


----------

